# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Humatrope dosage?

## SomeLiveForTheBill

My stats:
Age - 31
Height 6'2"
Weight 201 lbs
Lifting experience: nearly 4 years
Typical bench press workout: 225 lbs, 4 sets of 8 reps
Bodyfat: 12.5% (caliper)
Cycle experience: zilch

Possibly wanting to begin a cycle of Test E (500 mgs a week) and Humatrope. Since Humatrope is one of the highest quality HGH you can buy, what dosage should I run to see fat loss/recovery benefits from Humatrope? Thanks.

----------


## Anticatabolik

> My stats:
> Age - 31
> Height 6'2"
> Weight 201 lbs
> Lifting experience: nearly 4 years
> Typical bench press workout: 225 lbs, 4 sets of 8 reps
> Bodyfat: 12.5% (caliper)
> Cycle experience: zilch
> 
> Possibly wanting to begin a cycle of Test E (500 mgs a week) and Humatrope. Since Humatrope is one of the highest quality HGH you can buy, what dosage should I run to see fat loss/recovery benefits from Humatrope? Thanks.


I would do 1 i.u first thing in the morning on empty stomach and 1 i.u last thing at night on an empty stomach...

----------


## ScotchGuard02

If you're going to start at 2iu/ed just shoot the 2iu in the am as soon as you wake up. Wait a while before you start your cycle, 3 months? Give your body a chance to acclimate to the HGH. HGH is the only substance that induce NEW muscle growth. AAS just makes your existing muscles bigger.

----------


## EHigh

> I would do 1 i.u first thing in the morning on empty stomach and 1 i.u last thing at night on an empty stomach...


Typically the dosage should be between 2-4 i.u.'s, i run 4. It is best to take the dosage on an empty stomach. If taking a small dose like 2 i.u.'s i wouldnt worry about splitting it up. Also, the body's natural growth hormones are at its highest level during the hours of deep sleep, therefore you would want to avoid taking any hgh close to your sleeping time so that you dont suppress your body's natural growth hormones.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> If you're going to start at 2iu/ed just shoot the 2iu in the am as soon as you wake up. Wait a while before you start your cycle, 3 months? Give your body a chance to acclimate to the HGH. HGH is the only substance that induce NEW muscle growth. AAS just makes your existing muscles bigger.


interesting...never heard the difference of how the muscles react...hmmmm

----------


## Anticatabolik

> If you're going to start at 2iu/ed just shoot the 2iu in the am as soon as you wake up. Wait a while before you start your cycle, 3 months? Give your body a chance to acclimate to the HGH. HGH is the only substance that induce NEW muscle growth. AAS just makes your existing muscles bigger.


Yes indeed, Hyperplasia is an amazing process....

----------


## Anticatabolik

> Typically the dosage should be between 2-4 i.u.'s, i run 4. It is best to take the dosage on an empty stomach. If taking a small dose like 2 i.u.'s i wouldnt worry about splitting it up. Also, the body's natural growth hormones are at its highest level during the hours of deep sleep, therefore you would want to avoid taking any hgh close to your sleeping time so that you dont suppress your body's natural growth hormones.


He is 200 pounds...

Start at 1 i.u twice a day and build the doses up...Humatrope is much more potent than Chinese brands....

----------


## jfg4

I agree with anticatablolik. I did the same regiment

----------


## SomeLiveForTheBill

> He is 200 pounds...
> 
> Start at 1 i.u twice a day and build the doses up...Humatrope is much more potent than Chinese brands....


Question I have is how much more potent is Humatrope?

----------


## Anticatabolik

> Question I have is how much more potent is Humatrope?


At least 2-3 times more....

Chinese made products are just rubbish and one can never trust their process, especially when its going to be injected into a human.

----------

